# Sometimes my key won't turn in the ignition



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Rbk_3 said:


> Any ideas what could be wrong?


Nothing, all GM cars have worked this way since I can remember. When you steering wheel is locked you have to jiggle the wheel side to side while turning the key to unlock the column and let the key turn freely. 

The wheel will only lock if you take out your key and use the wheel to help yourself out of the car(or just try turning the wheel with keys out of car).


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know. I never had this happen on my old 02 Cavalier. My key always turned as soon as I put it in the ignition. If this was normal it would happen all of the time. Not intermittently


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> When you steering wheel is locked you have to jiggle the wheel side to side while turning the key to unlock the column and let the key turn freely.


^^^This. It's normal as far as i know but it can be very annoying. My current Nissan Altima has done this at times when my steering wheel has become locked due to the way I parked my car the previous night, usually with the wheels turned hard to either the left or right.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Rbk_3 said:


> I don't know. I never had this happen on my old 02 Cavalier. My key always turned as soon as I put it in the ignition. If this was normal it would happen all of the time. Not intermittently


My 2004 cavalier also did this, as did my 91 lesabre. Next time you think the key is not turning take out your key and test if the steering wheel is locked, I almost bet it is. If so try the jiggle method as previously mentioned. 

The wheel does not lock unless someone tried to turn it with the key out(like using the wheel as leverage to get out of the car), it is only these instances you will notice the key not wanting to turn.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

kiinda like an automatic Transmission, if you put the car in park on a hill and don't use the E brake before letting off the brakes and the car rolls to stop to the transmission, it is hard to get out of park. There is a stop pin in the switch that stops the wheel from moving and it is pressed against that. This is normal for all cars with a locking steering wheel.


----------

